# I want to get into making my music, any help?



## Centrix (Sep 23, 2011)

I want to make my own music. So any tutorials and best music making programs would be great.  What would guys recommend and why? and how commonly used are the programs by users?


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Sep 23, 2011)

what type of music, because if its rock, or whatever you just grab a guitar and look on youtube for tutorials


----------



## Centrix (Sep 23, 2011)

like house, hard house, video game, ambient and maybe dub step!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 23, 2011)

http://ocremix.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12

Perhaps this?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 23, 2011)

I use FL Studio for music production.

Its very easy to use and is n00b-friendly.

I also recommend Virtual DJ, which is an awesome DJ mixing program.


----------



## wasim (Sep 23, 2011)

try Fruity loop
i learned it years back .......


virtual DJ is good in mixing musics !


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 4, 2011)

Agreed on starting with FL. By watching a few basic tutorials on YouTube you can learn the program within a day. Don't let the ease of use misguide you however, it's very powerful. I'm pretty sure it's the most used program as well (maybe not by pros but certainly by everyone else). I use Cubase myself but the interface is very different and some things might not look as logical when you come from FL.

Just try out some patterns in FL and start mixing and matching. It's very fun to do and you'll be making full songs in no time


----------



## bitjacker (Apr 22, 2018)

Centrix said:


> I want to make my own music. So any tutorials and best music making programs would be great.  What would guys recommend and why? and how commonly used are the programs by users?


Get an original dmg-01 gameboy. Get lsdj.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 22, 2018)

bitjacker said:


> Get an original dmg-01 gameboy. Get lsdj.


Holy fucking necrobump what the fuck


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, uh...

While this thread's visible I'm going to throw some support behind LMMS due to its free and powerful nature but good lord @bitjacker why would you resurrect a nearly 7 year old thread?


----------



## vibespredah (Apr 22, 2018)

bitjacker said:


> Get an original dmg-01 gameboy. Get lsdj.


ahh the best comment for sure.  my buddy bought the nes 8bit music maker cartridge... super cool.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 22, 2018)

I recommend experimenting with Fruity Loops and studying music theory via musictheory.net. Assuming, of course, you aren't already familiar with music theory. Knowing theory will make song-writing way fast and easy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2018)

Honestly I don't get why people are still recommending FLStudio. It's expensive and not intuitive at all


----------



## Issac (Apr 22, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Honestly I don't get why people are still recommending FLStudio. It's expensive and not intuitive at all


It's cheaper than Cubase and Ableton Live... and it's actually very easy to use for beginners, to get started. I think Ableton Live is better than FL studio, but when it comes to "getting started", FL studio is actually pretty good (easy to use) and has a lot of tutorials online!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2018)

Issac said:


> It's cheaper than Cubase and Ableton Live... and it's actually very easy to use for beginners, to get started. I think Ableton Live is better than FL studio, but when it comes to "getting started", FL studio is actually pretty good (easy to use) and has a lot of tutorials online!


Hm. Maybe it's just my experience with GarageBand that makes LMMS easy for me to pick up, but FL is one of the rare pieces of software that I couldn't figure out just by messing with it for a few days


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2018)

Music trackers (eg. OpenMPT) are very easy to use, and can be incredibly powerful with experience of combining samples, effects and ingenious patterns.


----------



## bitjacker (Apr 26, 2018)

I necrobumped because lsdj is awesome.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2018)

bitjacker said:


> I necrobumped because lsdj is awesome.


I couldn't agree more.


----------

